# Reliance 3G for Rs.99 (2.5 GB) Yo Yo Yo..



## kool (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys, I didn't activate 3G but it automatically showing 3.5G in place of E sign in my Nokia 5230, so i recharged my cell with Rs.99 for 2.5 GB data for GPRS. But it giving speed like 3G, today i downloaded lots of mp3 and videos in my cell with speed varying in between 110 kb/s to 180 kb/s (Downloading speed). And nothing is deducting from my account for 3G speed. This is my Delhi no. and also working in roaming in Patna. Voice call on Skype working like a phone, YouTube is now faster than GPRS. *Guys, is it default in reliance or it will deduct  any money later for 3G speed??? *



_ I'm just attaching a screenshots of my mobile. _

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TXxwQqUmppI/AAAAAAAAAMc/bkGvuNanT9U/s800/Scr000001.jpg

on my pc::
*speedtest.net/result/1640824816.png

THANK YOU.mp3 in UC browser, it tooks only 2-3 min.


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow... Lucky... 

You never know.. it might be temporary only... You have prepaid, you might not have anything to worry about...


----------



## kool (Mar 13, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Wow... Lucky...
> 
> You never know.. it might be temporary only... You have prepaid, you might not have anything to worry about...


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, Reliance is well known for deducting balance. So, may be they can deduct later. But if they do so, tell the real matter.


----------



## kool (Mar 13, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Yes, Reliance is well known for deducting balance. So, may be they can deduct later. But if they do so, tell the real matter.


 is it so?  then what should i do now?


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

i myself using it for past 2 months since thr silent launch of 3G services here in kolkata. Dun worry they wont deduct anything from ur balance its just a flaw in thr system vch they r yet to rectify. As a matter of fact this flaw was thr in aircel too but within a week they managed to get a fix for that. N by the way its not 2.5gb of free data usage its 3gb. Check with ur customer care  
so far i've downloaded over 20gb of datas using this n will keep downloadin till they find a fix for it... N yea u can check ur remaining data usage by calling *367 once u call they will say something like u have 20000 rs in ur account.. That means ur remaining data is abt 2gb..

Hope this will help cheers..


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah v4uluv is right. It's just a bug in their system. No balance will be deducted for this reason ever unless u r in ur limits of 2.5gb. Same thing is working in bsnl at many places since they started their 3g services. But now they have limited speed to 256kbps


----------



## saurabhpatel (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been using Vodafone 3G for past two days @ Rs. 95 for 2GB as a promotional offer by vodafone...but the service isn't that great


----------



## amritpal2489 (Mar 13, 2011)

i have been using reliance like this since they launched 3g in my place... ;DDDD


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 13, 2011)

i also use this 99 plan in 3g .it gives speed about 250 kBps. 10 mb song just takes 1 minute.


----------



## kool (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys, but its working in my cell only. But how to get 3g speed in laptop. I tried, but it slow in laptop. So help me guys to connect laptop with 3g speed.


----------



## Don (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW! All you lucky guys. No cheap 3G here in Mumbai.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 16, 2011)

Bl**dy hell ... I pay 199 to vodafone for 3gb on GPRS/EDGE ... really need to move to a new carrier ...


----------



## kool (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, my limit was over so again i recharged with Rs.99 but after this now i'm getting normal GPRS speed. I think there loophole solved.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2011)

kool said:


> Hey, my limit was over so again i recharged with Rs.99 but after this now i'm getting normal GPRS speed. I think there loophole solved.



So sad


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 17, 2011)

k4ce said:


> Bl**dy hell ... I pay 199 to vodafone for 3gb on GPRS/EDGE ... really need to move to a new carrier ...



No need to move to other carrier. Just threaten them by applying for MNP (sending PORT to 1909). They'll call you back & ask the reason for your porting. Just tell them that GPRS tariff is too high. They'll offer you the same GPRS pack for Rs. 99 per month.

This trick has been confirmed to work with Vodafone.


----------



## kool (Mar 19, 2011)

now it stopped working..!!!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2011)

Docomo is giving 200MB for RS.99 ...thats not a bad deal

also I am bit frustated and happy about 1 thing...
I have a montly gprs plan...of 1 gb per month for 12 months..
whenever I activate 3g on my sim DOCOMO changes my 1gb gprs+200MB into a 128kbps 3g plan.

I am happy with speed in mobile surfing but when connecting to PC the speed is soo slow


----------



## kool (Nov 28, 2011)

oh god............. Reliance 2G 99plan with 6GB has this speed.

28/11/2011

*latest screenshots::*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-iL0Zeh6LGX4/TtNleFkyCGI/AAAAAAAAAWg/mAFS_qVVeDI/s800/Reliance%252520speed.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 28, 2011)

Reliance is providing a 101 2G *unlimited* (yeah its UNLIMITED). And speed is very fine, 26-28KB/s.


----------



## kool (Nov 28, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Reliance is providing a 101 2G *unlimited* (yeah its UNLIMITED). And speed is very fine, 26-28KB/s.


 But i'm getting 400 KB/s


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 28, 2011)

You mean you are getting 6GB for Rs.99 and that too at 3G speed! 
In previous post you have mentioned that you couldnt connect mobile internet to ur lappy, so how come you are downloading in IDM???


----------



## ofabhishek (Nov 28, 2011)

Definitely its a bug in their system. It also happened with me for few weeks when i was on BSNL and later on Reliance.
Recently some retailers were selling 3 SIM cards of Reliance with balance of 11x3= Rs.33 and 50MB 3G balance on each SIM card and all for Rs. 10
I have used them repeatedly when my BB connection was out of order.


----------



## Romonster (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll share my story with you guys
So I'm using Aircel which has rs98 for unlimited edge connection.
And there was a exploit which allowed 3g speed in this pack.

UNLIMITED 3G

So i downloaded like 120GB in two months.
The speeds i got was 300-400 KB/s

But unfortunately the loophole is fixed by aircel recently....


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 2, 2011)

It must be some offer from them or technical problem. I am using Idea 2G 98 plan and its speed on mobile is very good but on laptop........


----------



## kool (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Reliance 3G for Rs.99 6 GB) Yo Yo Yo..*



saswat23 said:


> You mean you are getting 6GB for Rs.99 and that too at 3G speed!
> In previous post you have mentioned that you couldnt connect mobile internet to ur lappy, so how come you are downloading in IDM???




6GB is default on 2G GPRS/EDGE  @ Rs.99 by Reliance Company for Bihar/Jharkhand/ WB

But guys, I'm getting 3G speed, thats the main thing, and now my IDM is working now.


----------



## ofabhishek (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Reliance 3G for Rs.99 6 GB) Yo Yo Yo..*



kool said:


> 6GB is default on 2G GPRS/EDGE  @ Rs.99 by Reliance Company for Bihar/Jharkhand/ WB



r u still getting 3g speed in pc or just in phone ? im from bgp i get 3g signal(on Reliance) always & very good speed in mobile but not such in pc....


----------



## kool (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Reliance 3G for Rs.99 6 GB) Yo Yo Yo..*



ofabhishek said:


> r u still getting 3g speed in pc or just in phone ? im from bgp i get 3g signal(on Reliance) always & very good speed in mobile but not such in pc....



yes m still getting, in last 10 days i consumed 4gb out of 6gb.


----------



## ofabhishek (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Reliance 3G for Rs.99 6 GB) Yo Yo Yo..*



kool said:


> yes m still getting, in last 10 days i consumed 4gb out of 6gb.



ur frm patna... m right ? wt r the average data transfer rate u r getting...??


----------



## kool (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Reliance 3G for Rs.99 6 GB) Yo Yo Yo..*



ofabhishek said:


> ur frm patna... m right ? wt r the average data transfer rate u r getting...??



400KB/S on PC, 70KB/S in mobile. Youtube working like bullet train in mobile.


----------



## kool (Dec 8, 2011)

Romonster said:


> I'll share my story with you guys
> So I'm using Aircel which has rs98 for unlimited edge connection.
> And there was a exploit which allowed 3g speed in this pack.
> 
> ...



u r from which city?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2011)

Have heard this before. Even Sam the moderator had like this for few days in his Airtel


----------



## kool (Dec 10, 2011)

*speedtest.net/result/1640827791.png



*speedtest.net/result/1640824816.png


----------



## Romonster (Dec 12, 2011)

kool said:


> u r from which city?




Jabalpur



kool said:


> *speedtest.net/result/1640827791.png
> 
> 
> 
> *speedtest.net/result/1640824816.png



The most interesting thing is that 40% of Indian have more speed than that...


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jul 11, 2012)

Romonster said:


> I'll share my story with you guys
> So I'm using Aircel which has rs98 for unlimited edge connection.
> And there was a exploit which allowed 3g speed in this pack.
> 
> ...



I am Using BSNL 3g For Rs 98....!!! Its Speed Is BLAST!!!
But I Can't Able To Access 3G Speed In 2g Plan on Aircel...!!! What I Do???

I am Using BSNL 3g For Rs 98....!!! Its Speed Is BLAST!!!
But I Can't Able To Access 3G Speed In 2g Plan on Aircel...!!! What I Do???
Anyone Using This Trick With AIRCEL???


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 11, 2012)

You can't get 3G speed in 2G plan dot


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

You actually can. This is a bad flaw/ glitch in the system which most carriers have fixed. Period.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 11, 2012)

This was when 3G was launched. None of the operators are having this flaw now as far as my understanding. Thats what i meant.


----------



## kool (Jul 14, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> This was when 3G was launched. None of the operators are having this flaw now as far as my understanding. Thats what i meant.



ya, ab woh acche din gye mere, jab 3G speed aati thi. Now m using AIRTEL 2G @ Rs.149 for 2GB speed: 30-40kbps


----------



## Tan_Am (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Reliance 3G for Rs.99 6 GB) Yo Yo Yo..*



kool said:


> 400KB/S on PC, 70KB/S in mobile. Youtube working like bullet train in mobile.



I am using a Reliance 3G dongle and stay in West Bengal. Will that 2G plan in Reliance work as 3G in my dongle too? When I select the "Settings" of the dongle and click on "Preferences", I'm given three options:

Automatic
3G only
2G only

What should I select in such a case?

I'm very unsure of whether to buy a 3G SIM as that will be very costly and there isn't even any guarantee if it will be fast enough.

Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 29, 2012)

^No 2G plan gives such speeds. In this case, it was a unexpected network flaw which sustained for sometime. You should select Automatic. If there is good 3G network coverage, then it must be fast enough to satisfy you.


----------



## ofabhishek (Aug 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^No 2G plan gives such speeds. In this case, it was a unexpected network flaw which sustained for sometime. You should select Automatic. If there is good 3G network coverage, then it must be fast enough to satisfy you.



Im using BSNL 2g and m still getting around 200KBps at my place. Recently i was in chennai and omg i was getting 600-700 KBps speed there. I consumed more than 5gb in just few days on my mobile....


----------

